# LAMBDA: Turn Excel formulas into custom functions



## smozgur (Dec 9, 2020)

`LAMBDA` function allows you to define your own custom functions using Excel’s formula language.



> _The lambda function is currently available to members of the Insiders: Beta program running Windows and Mac builds of Excel._



The official announcement and instructions:








						Announcing LAMBDA: Turn Excel formulas into custom functions
					

Today we are releasing to our Beta customers a new capability that will revolutionize how you build formulas in Excel. Excel formulas are the world’s most widely used programming language, yet one of the more basic principles in programming has been missing, and that is the ability to use the...



					techcommunity.microsoft.com
				




Office Support page:





						LAMBDA function - Microsoft Support
					






					support.microsoft.com
				




Watch "Lambda Functions Debut in Excel" video:


----------

